# iPhone 6s/+ ou iPhone 7



## Piment_zoizo (23 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous

Mon iPhone 6 16go ayant rendu l'âme, toute ma famille et ma copine, ont tous cotiser pour m'offrir un nouvel iPhone ! (qui l'eu cruuuuuu)  Je pensais m'en racheter un nouveau l'année prochaine, mais ils m'ont devancés ! Ca ne sera plus une surprise et il ne sera pas sous le sapin demain soir, mais on s'en fou hein ?! lol Mais voilà, ils sont perdus, et ne savent pas lequel choisir - iPhone 6+ - iPhone 6s + - iPhone 6S - iPhone 7 ! Chose que je n'ai su répondre, car me penchant depuis peu sur le modèle que j'allais choisir l'année prochaine, je ne savais moi même pas vers quoi me tourner.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? J'avais un iPhone 6, qui s'était tordu à force (peu visible, mais lors de la pose d'un nouvelle écran, y'avait pas photo). J'aimerai évité le même soucis. J'ai cru comprendre que c'était une fragilité des modèles non "S" ? vous confirmez ?

Enfin bref ! Du coup, j'hésite. J'aime les grands écrans, mais la taille de mon 6 me convenait bien. Ni trop petit ni trop grand. Les grands écrans sont moins ergonomique pour mes petites mains, mais je les aime en secret ! Je m'étais habituer avec la taille de mon 6 ...
La 3D Touch me tente bien, mais j'ai fais sans et ça ne m'a pas manqué, je peux donc m'en passé. Sauf si c'est plus pratique avec iOS 10 ? Seul les modèle "S" en sont équipé je crois. Le 7 est tout fraîchement sorti, et essuyer les plâtres des petits soucis de nouveauté me tente pas des masses, mais la meilleure qualité de la caméra avant et arrière (stabilisation etc) me tente beaucoup (beaucoup de skype et photo). L'IP67 me serait "utile" on va dire, car je ramène mon tel avec moi dans la salle de bain, pour écouter de la musique, du coup niveau humidité ça pourrait être meilleure ?

EDIT: euh les dimension du 6+/S+ sont quand même peu discret et pour se caser dans les poches? avis à ceux qu'en possède un...

J'ai beaucoup écris, hein, sorry. Mais j'ai besoin de vos conseils avisés et surtout un regard extérieur !

Que me conseillez-vous les gens? 

Piment_zoizo


----------



## derpat45 (24 Décembre 2016)

Salut 

Je possède un 6s Plus 64go depuis un an maintenant et j'en suis très satisfait. Avec une housse il tient bien dans mes poches, jeans ou blousons. 

Pour se qui est de la salle de bain, je prends moi aussi douche et ben avec le téléphone posé sur le meuble je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème d'humidité sur le tel. 

Pour ce qui est de la 3D Touch je ne m'en sers pas ou du moins très très peu donc de ce côté là personnellement je ne trouve pas cela très utile. 

Pour ce qui est de la photo je les trouve vraiment correctes que ce soit en utilisation personnelle et même sur le plan professionnel. Je suis journaliste et il m'arrive de devoirs prendre une photo alors que je n'ai pas d'appareil sous la main j'ai donc mon téléphone avec moi et après un petit retravaille sur PC ou Mac la photo est publiables sans problème.  Mais c'est vrai avec les quelques nouvelles possibilités et caractéristiques photo avec le 7 plus il y a des choses qui peuvent être sympa à faire si je devais changer mon 6S plus ce serait pour prendre le 7 plus, pas le 7, justement pour ce qui est de la photo. Car Sauf erreur de ma part le 7 et le 7+ n'ont pas les mêmes caractéristiques et possibilités au niveau de la photo, renseigne toi bien avant de faire ton choix si c'est la photo qui t'intéresse. 

Voilà ce que je peux te dire pour ce qui est de mon avis personnel passe de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année et bon Noël et surtout bon nouvel iPhone.


----------



## macbook60 (24 Décembre 2016)

Prend l'iPhone 7 normal tu peut le trouver neuf et moins cher que l'Apple store


----------



## Piment_zoizo (24 Décembre 2016)

Merci @derpat45 pour ton retour d'expérience.

Le truc c'est que si je me tourne vers le 7, ça ne sera pas le 7 plus (ils me l'ont pas proposé celui la... les radins mdr ). Bon si tu me dis que niveau dimensions ça "passe partout", je tend à me laisser séduire... Avec un bon Jumper de Rhino Shield ainsi qu'une protection avant/arrière, il ne doit plus craindre grand chose, et certainement avoir une meilleure prise en main (mon 6 avait la fâcheuse tendance à me glisser des mains). Quand à l'ergonomie, je saurai certainement m'y faire, comme je l'ai fais pour mon 6... 

Côté photo, le 7 plus n'a effectivement pas les même caractéristique que le 7, tu as raison. D'abord le 7+ possède un double objectif, et la possibilité "bokeh". Pas mal je l'avoue, mais encore une fois il est trop cher. 

L'avantage du 6S+ c'est qu'il est grand écran, et reste encore une bête de course et est au même prix que le 7 en taille "normal", en version 32Go. Et je viens d'apprendre qu'il a aussi une stabilisation optique ! Bon point pour lui  

Bon bon bon... Je raye déjà le 6+ de ma liste des grand écran après recherche  

Si vous avez d'autre avis  N'hésitez pas! 

@macbook60 merci pour ton intervention, mais je cherche des avis et conseils qui m'aiderait à faire un choix qui me conviendrait. Ce n'est pas qu'une simple question de prix  ^^ 

Piment_zoizo


----------



## macbook60 (24 Décembre 2016)

De rien et c'est vrai que je n'ai pas donner de détails lol


----------



## Piment_zoizo (15 Janvier 2017)

Hello,

Je reviens vers vous... j'ai finalement eu le iPhone 7 noir mat. 
J'ai longuement hésité avec le 6s+ mais encore une fois c'est un amour impossible... grand écran que j'adore mais hélas vraiment pas ergonomique pour moi avec mes petites mains... 
je l'ai reçu hier. On s'apprivoise lol 
Pour remplacer mon 6 j'avais du prendre un ARCHOS à 50 euros. Je revis aujourd'hui lol 
Il est vraiment beau ce noir mat. Dès sa sortie de la boite je l'ai mater rapidos et mis dans une coque direct. Je suis toujours traumatisée lol bref, la j'attends la CrashGuard que j'ai commandé hier, ce sera la protection définitive, ainsi que la vitre en verre qui va avec ^^ 

Au passage, bonne et heureuse année à tous  

Merci à tous. ^^ 

Piment_zoizo


----------



## Piment_zoizo (21 Janvier 2017)

Hello

J'ai reçu la protection définitive que j'ai commander. La CrashGuard de chez RhinoShield. Plus la protection écran et arrière Impact Protector de la même marque. 

J'espère qu'il sera à la hauteur des tests et avis que j'ai pu voir. 

Piment_zoizo


----------

